# nettoyage interieur imac



## docteur-emett-brown (6 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, je me demandais sil fallait nettoyer l'interieur de mon mac (imac G4) car la poussiere si engouffre inexorablement.
Je connais quelqun qui a vu son pc deconner et dapres le reparateur, c'etait simplement du au fait que sa tour etait pleine de poussieres du fait quil la laissait posée a terre.
Et donc je commence a me demander si je dois pas nettoyer le mac...mais je vois aps du tout comment nettoyer l'interrieur.
Est ce quil faut le ramener dans un magasin, combien il demande pour le nettoyer?

Merci


----------



## Zyrol (7 Avril 2005)

Pour nettoyer le mien j'ai plusieurs techniques : 

L'imac eteint : 

- Un coup de bombe avec de l'air sec pour faire remonter toute la poussiere
- l'aspirateur à faible puissance dans les trous du dessus pour aspirer la poussiere qui à sur le haut de la boule

Et ne pas oubliez ne nettoyer regulierement au ras du socle pour eviter que la poussiere ne rentre.

Avec tout ça, mon tournesol se porte à merveille !


----------

